# Finally! Photos Done for Clive E. Cleaver's



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I've had a blast looking at everyone's pictures online. Now it's my turn.

There are loads of pictures, so I've just posted some of my favourites on this thread for my children's restaur-haunt. To see all of them, check out my website.

Well done, everyone. It was a good year!





































Four more to come!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

For my own entertainment, I had the little ghoulies (who escaped capture last year) break in through a trap door and sit with the other toys under the tree.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ghee Whiz you have imagination.

Love absolutely everything but the "S laughter ing of Children" is too funny!
Nice touch with the blood on the fridge!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice use of a cutting board  You must of had a disturbingly fun party and I like how you work with original themes. Oh and skeleton Thing working the marionette, I can hear Morticia Addams now, thank you Thing.
Ok, I just looked at your website and that looks like a real scorpion in that lolly pop. What the...


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Very nice had to do a double take of the torso though, those are tomatos in the chest right lol. Bet it was a great party. Looking at the suckers it would be my guess those are real scorpions I know a couple places where I live that sale them.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome! I really like your theme!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow!!! That's so creative! Your use of lighting is great. I love it!!!!!!!


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Very cool. Went on your website and the head in the cabinet was very creepy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work, Ghoul, and the "slaughtering" line is hysterical.


----------



## OLYhaunt (Oct 12, 2008)

that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

You're like Martha Stuart, but evil...well, Martha Stuart is evil too, but you're evil in a good way.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice work GF, and nice photographs!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone 



Spider Rider said:


> Ok, I just looked at your website and that looks like a real scorpion in that lolly pop. What the...


Yes it IS a real scorpion. It was a gift from a party guest. Apparently it's banana flavoured...still hasn't convinced me to eat it.



Jackpot said:


> Very nice had to do a double take of the torso though, those are tomatos in the chest right lol.


*chuckles* Actually there are 4 apples and sliced up strawberries in the chest for that picture.



HalloweenZombie said:


> You're like Martha Stuart, but evil...well, Martha Stuart is evil too, but you're evil in a good way.


lol


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

What a fun looking party!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like the color.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

You are seriously disturbed...in the best way....props, lighting and photos look great..congrats on a job well done!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool pics ghoul
where's the stove?
The cutting board guy is great


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Let me just say...your are INCREDIBLE. Your haunt is so imaginitive, its crazy. Its like a movie that is so demeneted, but you just have to keep watching to see what happens next, I love it!!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC work, wow!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

What a great display! Very creative and beautifully photographed.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Wicked awesome, as they say around here!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Creative and great lighting.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow GF! Those were great! Don't know how I missed this up until now.Trying to keep up with all the pic threads of people's parties and displays. Fun stuff!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Love you aesthetic and great pictures!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Loved the photos and your creativity. The dining room, well everything, looked terrific.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks gang 



Lilly said:


> cool pics ghoul
> where's the stove?
> The cutting board guy is great












There are a few more pics of the stove on this page of the Art Ghoullery on my site (which should finally be loading a bit quicker than usual).


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like my kind of place to eat. 

Glad to see the Merry Go Round is in use at Clives.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That stove is just fantastic (as is everything else)!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks Ghoul
The stove looks perfect..
I'll take some of what is in the big pot.
great pics


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

OMG... I went to your website to see more. Talk about commitment or should you be committed?!?.. The idea, the invite, the prize case, the games, and the total commitment. (there is that Word again)... I wish I had the talent or time or money or space or focus or whatever combination of those you have that I don't... I cower in your greatness..Oh, btw was going to try my own eyeball plant...Any tips?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again folks. That stove was the jewel in the crown this year.



ededdeddy said:


> OMG... I went to your website to see more. Talk about commitment or should you be committed?!?.. The idea, the invite, the prize case, the games, and the total commitment. (there is that Word again)... I wish I had the talent or time or money or space or focus or whatever combination of those you have that I don't... I cower in your greatness..Oh, btw was going to try my own eyeball plant...Any tips?


lol thanks ed. Making a Peekaboo plant? Cool! Here's some tips for working with toilet paper mache that will help you along. When it comes to painting, layer layer layer those colours! If you have any other questions, let me know!

Make sure you send my a pic when you're done!


----------

